# Let Us Play The "Numbers" Game



## sashbar

Let's play the "Numbers" game.
The rules are simple.
Any photo will do as long as there is a number in it, that is not really a number, because it was not intended to be a number. Yet it looks like a number. Any number.


----------



## Gary A.

Wow ... that is pretty good, an upside down nine.


----------



## sashbar

Gary A. said:


> Wow ... that is pretty good, an upside nine.



 Or a double upside six


----------



## bribrius

cool. Now if you came up with a 666 you would really have me wondering...


----------



## Gary A.

Zero


----------



## sashbar

bribrius said:


> cool. Now if you came up with a 666 you would really have me wondering...



Only one at a time, my friend...


----------



## Gary A.

One


----------



## limr

This could be an 8, too, I suppose, but I see a 3 first.




Train station crop by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar

Just to compele sixes as per bribrius request.


----------



## DarkShadow

c

 
Could be a eight.


----------



## sashbar

bribrius said:


> cool. Now if you came up with a 666 you would really have me wondering...



Will that be ok?


----------



## ronlane

How about 8's or 0's.


----------



## zombiesniper

Zero



moon by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof

sashbar said:


> Let's play the "Numbers" game.
> The rules are simple.
> Any photo will do as long as there is a number in it, that is not really a number, because it was not intended to be a number. Yet it looks like a number. Any number.
> View attachment 103366



A nice little 11 . . .


----------



## SquarePeg

A big 10


----------

